# [SOLVED] Opening .CFG files



## Jetdaz (Oct 18, 2010)

Hello

I'm not sure if i am in the right forum, I have recently installed Win 7 and i need to open .CFG files what program could i use to open these and where could i find it ????


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Opening .CFG files*

.cfg files typically should not be opened manually, but may be saved in a text format. They can be usually be viewed in a text editor.
Try notepad


----------



## Jetdaz (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Opening .CFG files*

Thank you very much for the advice, also a very quick question where could i download Legal Movies from the internet basically i'm looking for old and new movies... I know this isn't the right forum to ask this but could you let me know where i could go to find out.

Thank you for your help


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Opening .CFG files*

One I found for free movies; not sure of content though - Hulu - Movies Home

Paid - Netflix: Free Trial

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Jetdaz (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Opening .CFG files*

Thank you i will give those sites a try

Regards


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Opening .CFG files*

Good Luck to you.

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------

